# At least we are in good company...



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe one of the moderators should invite her to this board!

Barbara Bush diagnosed with Graves Disease:

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2010/03/31/Barbara-Bush-out-of-hospital/UPI-28631270078291/


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, how about that!! It's amazing how many people are finding out they have thyroid problems!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> Maybe one of the moderators should invite her to this board!
> 
> Barbara Bush diagnosed with Graves Disease:
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2010/03/31/Barbara-Bush-out-of-hospital/UPI-28631270078291/


Wouldn't that be something to have her on the Board?

In actuality, she has had Graves' for years and years and so has her husband. I "thought" she had her thyroid ablated but maybe I am wrong. I know she had to have surgery on her eyes for at one time they were really really bad.


----------



## thumpandbabe (Mar 29, 2010)

Update:
Neuro put my husband on Verapamil for his cluster headaches, endo has yet to start him on anti-thyroids (he's been off for the holiday). Researched Verapamil and it's a calcium channel blocker...used mostly for heart arrythmias, high blood pressure and heart pain. Just recently being introduced for cluster headaches. After reading more, it says taking these pills for cluster headaches can cause antrioventricular block. OMG! The article showed a study of 217 people on this drug, 21 developed arrhythmias, 13 had first degree heart block, etc. and ONE REQUIRED A PERMANENT PACEMAKER! EKGs are strongly recommended every two weeks for people on this medication! THIS IS SCARY! I have made his appt. with an opthamologist (earliest appt. in two weeks). I'm hoping he may be able to see where these headaches are coming from and if they are indeed related to his graves. 
Thanks for listening guys.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe George Bush and their dog have graves as well.

We can't forget about Oprah either.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thumpandbabe said:


> Update:
> Neuro put my husband on Verapamil for his cluster headaches, endo has yet to start him on anti-thyroids (he's been off for the holiday). Researched Verapamil and it's a calcium channel blocker...used mostly for heart arrythmias, high blood pressure and heart pain. Just recently being introduced for cluster headaches. After reading more, it says taking these pills for cluster headaches can cause antrioventricular block. OMG! The article showed a study of 217 people on this drug, 21 developed arrhythmias, 13 had first degree heart block, etc. and ONE REQUIRED A PERMANENT PACEMAKER! EKGs are strongly recommended every two weeks for people on this medication! THIS IS SCARY! I have made his appt. with an opthamologist (earliest appt. in two weeks). I'm hoping he may be able to see where these headaches are coming from and if they are indeed related to his graves.
> Thanks for listening guys.


That's pretty scary. Wonder why doc doesn't try anti-thyroid meds "first?"


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

May I speak without offending here, ? 

Verapamil has been around since 1981, to me, thats a NEW drug.

Dont let your loved one eat that garbage. INSIST on a traditional OLD school med , I had headaches also and the only thing that seemed to get rid of them was to sleep, when you have a hyper thy, sleep is hard to come by.

So they gave me immatrex (SP?) its for migranes but man, it got rid of the headache in about 30-45 minutes. now thats a NEWER drug than Verapamil. So I was very discouraged, looked into what it REALLY is and its very similar to seritonin, which you can get 30 tabs of at walmart in a vitamin called 5-htp and I cannot recomend it enough. Its non narcotic and it WORKS! & its 8 bucks a bottle. OTC!

If its a little hard on the tummy, thats ok, as it comes in separatable capsules, pour half of it out , take the rest. Its a vitamin for your brain and man does it work.

I am in the middle of writing a quick but factual story about my Grave's disease experience, where it started, where it led me and where I am now. Im gonna post it here when Im done. I do have some info that worked for ME.

I AM NOT A DOCTOR but was forced into some holistic meds because nothing pharma was working. The holistic stuff, REALLY improved the quality of life as well as the 5-HTP for headaches. Another totally harmless thing for BAD headaches is some simple lemon Balm. You can get that in capsules also and the ONLY side effect of it is, when you burp about 1/2 hour after taking it, it tastes like you JUST ate some of the BEST pizza in your life right about that same time, my eyes would lighten and my headache would subside.

I would tell that Doctor, LOOK, He is already suffering enough, why experiment on him, ??? Its not needed on his part and the Doc just wants to see if some calcium blockers do the trick ... NO SIR, I am not your lab rat.

I got so antagonized with Doctors, I have a court date in May. And IM going in SWINGING!

But anywho, Il pray for him for sure and , I guess I have to say this for legal reasons , , check with your Doc about the 5HTP and lemon Balm so they can tell you im crazy and dont know nothing (cuz if those vitamins work, you dont need his junk no more! ) 1st. Then, do what I did if you so choose and try some nsaids, 5-HTP and Lemon Balm. If you need pictures of the bottle so you know what to look for, Ill be happy to email them, send them, post them , whatever.

I do know, everytime , almost, I goto get my 5 HTP for the month (again, its OTC Vitamin) they are out, or almost out. People dont buy stuff that dont work, for that long of a period of time. 
It works, please try it for him.

Stress, as we all know can be a major headache producer, Graves is very stressfull, VERY VERY stressfull, for this stress, get him some chamameal (sp?) Tea.

All this madness in my life made me think, what if, what if I was a Indian in 1650 and there were no Doctors , or what If I was a Viking , WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
back in the day, what did those people do for remedy? with no drug stores or Docs to visit and rob my pocket? They used all natural healing remedy, yea, 99% of it DONT get you high, which is the good thing.

5-HTP (5-Hydroxytryptophan) is a chemical by-product of the protein building block L-tryptophan. It is also produced commercially from the seeds of an African plant (Griffonia simplicifolia).

5-HTP is used for sleep disorders, depression, anxiety, migraine and tension-type headaches, fibromyalgia, binge eating associated with obesity, premenstrual syndrome (PMS), premenstrual dysphoric disorder (PMDD), attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), and along with prescription drugs to treat seizure disorder and Parkinson's disease.

Then Big Pharma wants you to read this and BE SCARED but I think it is BS

Don't use 5-HTP until more is known. 5-HTP might be UNSAFE. Some people who have taken it have come down with eosinophilia-myalgia syndrome (EMS), a serious condition involving extreme muscle tenderness (myalgia) and blood abnormalities (eosinophilia). Some people think the EMS might be caused by an accidental ingredient (contaminant) in some 5-HTP products. But there is not enough scientific evidence to know if EMS is caused by 5-HTP, a contaminant, or some other factor. Until more is known, avoid taking 5-HTP.

Contaminant.....huh... thats comical! anything NOT natural to your body is a "contaminant" 
Peace!


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Amb ien, amb ien CR (I separate the middle of the word to prevent search hounds) is garbage, and very hard on your liver and kidneys, which is already under stress because of the Graves,

For sleep, and relaxation and relief of headaches, goto GNC and get 1mg melotonin, DONT GET THE 3MG AS IT HAS VITAMIN B and will keep a hyper awake.

Melotonin is created by the human brain to regulate sleep, tastes like a strawbery sweet tart and will help a hypo get 2-3 hours sleep (usually gets a regular person about 8 hours) the headaches could also very well be from thelack of melotonin due to being hyper and never sleeping.

Its all about the brain lacking the natural things it needs, its a Muscle, so It hurts when it dont get what it needs. Its the smartest muscle in the universe so , it will give you headaches the size of the universe.

Melotonin 1mg's qty 90 = around 8-10 bucks. all natural no side effects. 
Im trying to think of everything I can so he can atleast get rid of the headaches, I know what that is like and its just unbearable. My testicular pain trumped the headache though. 
I hope Im helping
Prayers are in place, stay strong, keep your faith, and him, that he is fine, dont let it snowball into a deep deep depression like it did for me... and not to rant but the 5 HTP will prevent depression. 
Tim


----------

